
Chinua Achebe, the Art of Fiction No. 139 (1994) - benbreen
https://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/1720/the-art-of-fiction-no-139-chinua-achebe
======
jph
Chinua Achebe has a surprising connection to the early days of the world wide
web, because in the early 1990s Achebe's writings were digitized at one of the
major U.S. supercomputing universities.

This was thanks in part to funding by Sun, IBM, Apple, and NeXT, and the team
of Andy van Dam (Comp Sci) and George Landow (English Lit). The project was
called Intermedia and featured a range of post-colonial authors, including
Chinua Achebe and Wole Soyinka. The Intermedia Achebe texts were among the
first ported to HTML and to the WWW.

------
neonate
[https://archive.is/3ZLd](https://archive.is/3ZLd)

